# Discounts at 'Outdoor Bits'.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I would like to puchase from Outdoor Bits but the discount set up for members here seems far too complicated.

The whole site is complicated enough, why on earth do I have to take my business elsewhere???????????

Amazon is ONE click!!!!!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to agree, my recent purchase (excellent price and very fast delivery) seemed to take ages on-line. 
I remember going round in circles a bit.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

EJB said:


> I would like to puchase from Outdoor Bits but the discount set up for members here seems far too complicated.
> 
> The whole site is complicated enough, why on earth do I have to take my business elsewhere???????????
> 
> Amazon is ONE click!!!!!!!


Figuring out how to get the MHF subscriber discount takes a bit of 
searching around. If you look up one of the newsletters you will see
the redeem code.

I just ordered and receive THIS

I was impressed with how quickly it was delivered


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the entire checkout process on outdoorbits was reviewed and an external contractor had been commissioned to improve it, the new process went live a few days ago and instead of the previous 4-5 page checkout process, all the information etc is now captured and processed on a single page 

the discount code is published on all newsletters at the top of the newsletter in the outdoorbits section and all you need do is enter it into the redeem discount code section on the single checkout page and click redeem button next to it, it then automatically changes the page to reflect the discounts.

The next stage of improvements on Outdoorbits to simplify the subscription system i.e. automated annual renewal payments with no intervention from the members (unless they wish to cancel) are being coded up and tested over the next few weeks, hopefully ready for implementation on the Live store by end of February

As for Amazon having 1-Click technology lol well I think they are a slightly bigger organisation than I and have the money and resources to implement all the pre-requisites for data protection etc and in house coders to program almost anything in. As a small concern I have to farm out the credit card capture part of the purchasing process to Barclays as its their forte 

What i whave done based on this feedback and a couple of other posts over the last few weeks is create a post in the discounts forum with details of the Outdoorbits discount code and how to use it. The Post is  >HERE<


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Help!!

I have an account with Outdoor Bits and have found the appropriate discount code but when I try to 'Redeem' the discount it doesn't knock anything off the price and puts up a message underneath the discount code box telling me that items already on special offer or discounted are not eligible. I check both the items I was ordering and, as far as I could tell, neither was already discounted. 
The items are:
1.
==
Item No: ODB395 Spralux Food Quality Hose
http://www.outdoorbits.com/food-quality-spiral-hose-spiralux-p-814.html

2.
==
Item No: DL-001 Abus Motorhome Lock
http://www.outdoorbits.com/abus-motorhome-lock-p-112.html

Are these things already discounted and I can't see it or should I be able to get the 5% MHF discount on them?

t.i.a.
Marilyn


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

The spiralux is discounted already where as the Abus lock looks like it isn't and should be eligible.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, aircool.

The spiralux discount is ridiculous - 24p on an item costing £23, <1% but I guess even a penny discount will qualify as 'previously discounted'.

However, there is no mention of any discount at all on the abus lock yet my discount code is not accepted. 

Given that the postage charges are very high I think I will have to shop around to get a better deal. Pity as I would have preferred to use Outdoor Bits with it being part of the MHF family. Never mind...


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> However, there is no mention of any discount at all on the abus lock yet my discount code is not accepted.


yes your MHF Discount code should work, will test and let you know


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok i have just tested this and there is indeed a bug, if you order any items that are not discounted then the code works fine, but if any items are already discounted then the code won't work and it comes up with the error you mentioned.

Will get the developers to take a look at it, in the meantime if you (or any other subscribers) want to buy a mixed bag shopping cart give me a call on 0845 8698940 and will handle it over the phone and do the discount manually


----------

